# PSE Sizzler/Bear Polar II



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

When were these two bows built?

The Sizzler was given to me by a neighbor. Wood limbs, brown hammertone paint, wide wheels, no cableguard. 

The Polar II is from a guy that has had it for 19 years, It looks almost mint.
Two wheels, two cable wheels, grey hammertone paint, no cableguard.


----------

